# What Does it Mean When A Rat Burrows?



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does it even mean_anything_?
I'd never seen this behaviour before or really heard it mentioned. I know wild rats burrow, but I was wondering if it meant anything when a pet rat did it?

I was checking in on Caius and her babies and saw the babies, but no mommy. Since she has an affinity for escaping, I freaked out and then, I noticed something in the bedding...http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/Nanashi_Mu/media/101_0619_zps5ae6adb3.jpg.html

I just want to make sure she isn't cold or stressed. She didn't take her babies with her. When my parakeet began burrowing it was due to stress and because she was separated from her nest too young.


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Generally rats love to dig and burrow. It's within their nature and it should be encouraged! Many people like to set up digging boxes for their rats and put sand/soil in there for them to dig into.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Digging and burrowing are totally natural behaviors! Nothing to worry about. If she likes burrowing, all the more reason to give her a nice thick layer of bedding to play in.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Rats burrow if they are hot to find a cool place, to dig up food or to build den or possibly if they are really bored. 

It's your call from here.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I imagine she is bored, she constantly is trying to escape. I was just worried since she left her babies behind. I had just done a cage-cleaning because she kept hiding her food, so I'm sure she wasn't sniffing that out.

I'll add in more bedding for her and try to add a few things that she can amuse herself with while waiting for her babies to grow up.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

The more your rat leads an active and interesting lifestyle, the more easily it will get bored. When Fuzzy Rat didn't get the attention she wanted, she would start slicing wires. She actually cut my headphones while I was listening to music and my phone cord while I was talking to someone. 

While cage rats rarely seem to get bored, the once that have had a taste of adventure are hard to keep on the farm.

Best luck.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She is currently nursing so I can only let her out every now and then for short breaks :[
Luckily in about a week they won't require every drop of milk and energy she has.


----------

